# Show us your collection (O scale/gauge)



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I got the impression that I hurt some of the guys feelings with the HO collection thread so I decided to show I have just as much love for O gauge as I do for HO scale. Though as I don't have the spaced required (currently) for an O gauge layout these are all mostly sit on shelves, get used at Christmas, and then I take and use them at times throughout the year for care and because I like them. 

gc53dfgc's Collection

Diesel,









http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc
Lionel Santa Fe 170 FA unit








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc
MTH Areo Train (does not manage O-27 and what MTH supplies)

Steam,









http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc
My pride and joy a Lionel Polar Express Baldwin 2-8-4
I also have my very first train witch is a Lionel 2-4-2 Scout engine in NYC paint but it is currently being repared so no pictures for the current on that one.








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc
Lionel Tinsel Town Express.








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc
My great uncle's toy train from when he was a kid that he gave to me. It is a Lionel Scout of some sort. (I don't know why the engine is faceing the wrong way so don't judge me on that one)








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc
One of my two MTH N&W Class J engines this perticular one I think is the motored one i converted to a dummy engine.

Frieght,









http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc
Light up constelation cars from Lionel.








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc
Lionel Helicopter car and zebra horse car.








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc
Most noticable is the three axled bogie trucks on the generator and searchlight car from MTH.








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc
One of my many cabooses

Passenger Cars,









http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc
The entire Polar Express train set except for the one hobo car and then I think a diner that has sound.









http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc
The Santa fe Super Chief (still need a few cars for it to be complete)








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc
N&W passenger train set from MTH (Needs more cars and I do have the baggage car just didn't get a photo.

MOW,








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc
MTH Mongoose


I have a good bit more O gauge stuff includeing engines, passenger cars, frieght cars, and cabooses but they seem to have hidden some place so I will have to do a bit of looking for them I guess.


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

Sweet collection - you play EQ? or your kid?


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

My tiny collection 


















































































Courtesy of GRJ


----------



## Zeke (Feb 22, 2011)

Nice stuff guys! 

Novice - don't worry, these things tend to grow! 

My stuff's boxed up waiting for the basement to get finished (maybe this year).

If you squint hard enough at this one, you can see my Santa Fe freight train:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Now THIS is a thread I can sink my teeth into. Photos to come later this week.

GC, I like your ceiling shelf displays ... nice visuals.

Nov, not tiny at all ... the collection spans quite a range of eras, actually.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Zeke it looks like you have room for one big layout.:thumbsup:

And don't tell me your going to build an entertainment room!

What is better then entertaining your self with a giant layout?


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

I'd kill for a basement like you have - Zeke 

Nice room for all sorts of things


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Here's a portion of my O collection. Small, but growing. Pre- and post-war stuff throughout. In addition to the completed projects shown in the photo, I have a bunch of other prewar restoration projects on the workbench ... a slew of 1681 locos, a 258 loco, a 1688 loco, and a little 56 lamp post. I'm running out of room to show/display all of these things, and am thinking about building a wall-mounted, multi-level display shelf.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

novice said:


> Sweet collection - you play EQ? or your kid?


I used to play it. I have no kid's as I am only 15 1/2 so I guess thats a compliment?:laugh: I haven't payed the 15 dollars a month for it in close to a year. The friend I did play it with left me and leveled up like mad and is now an 80-90 and I am a measly 30. Also the constant expansion packs for it that he kept trying to get me to buy was pretty hard on the train and other stuff budget so I decided to quit. Do you play? I might get it back up and running possibly.



tjcruiser said:


> Here's a portion of my O collection. Small, but growing. Pre- and post-war stuff throughout. In addition to the completed projects shown in the photo, I have a bunch of other prewar restoration projects on the workbench ... a slew of 1681 locos, a 258 loco, a 1688 loco, and a little 56 lamp post. I'm running out of room to show/display all of these things, and am thinking about building a wall-mounted, multi-level display shelf.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> TJ


I like your tinplate pieces TJ and the post war engines as well. I wanted to pick up some at the last November train show but the price was more than I had planned for so I couldn't get any. 500 Dollars for jsut one nice one. I was expecting it to be more like the Ebay prices. You would think they are haveing no financial issues at all with those high prices. Anyways I have that planned this year so I hope to at least get one engine and some cars.


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

gc53dfgc said:


> Do you play? I might get it back up and running possibly.


The wife and I played the free version for awhile think they call it bronze level or something - still have it installed - mostly we play Vanguard.


----------



## Zeke (Feb 22, 2011)

Ed & Novice - well, we'll see how big it is after the drywall's up and the tv, chair, table, treadmill and air hockey table get moved in LOL!

TJ - I love your collection! Did you restore all of those? My compliments on your skill!

I hope more people post some stuff. It's always fun to see what interesting items people have in their collection.


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

Zeke said:


> Ed & Novice - well, we'll see how big it is after the drywall's up and the tv, chair, table, treadmill and air hockey table get moved in LOL!


Sounds like you need Basement Crashers  - ref: DIY TV


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

GC, Sean,

Thanks for the compliments. Most of what you're seeing in my photo is stuff I bought pretty cheaply (under $50), and then "went to town" in the t.l.c. restoration department. Exceptions are the 1668 and 221 streamliners ... ebay bought that as seen in nice shape.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Ebay is quite a good tool if used correctly.

I recently picked up this American Dj P56 LED for 6 dollars on Ebay. It was said to be completely broken and needed a new PCB but once it got here, half an hour of tinkering. undenting a lot of the dents (restoration) and reassembled the thing runs like new in all modes includeing DMX, sound, and automatic. I think it was just a loose wire which is something I have found in my 11 year old 150's that I bought at a pawn shop broken. So now I have (if ever to be sold) a 100.00 dollar light.









http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

OK, I'm getting a hard time for not posting pictures. No way I'm digging out all my stuff, but I figured a subset of it would do. Here's all my command & control equipped rolling stock, or at least most of it. There are a couple of oddball items that aren't here.

Edit, I see I missed the Lionel 1688E TMCC locomotive, it's in the other room under the desk. Have to look everywhere I guess!  Let's fix that right now. 


First step, go into the closet and dig out all the boxes!










Start unpacking and shooting, this will take some time...








































































































































http://www.modeltrainforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9578&stc=1&d=1303934426







































Did you get all that?


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

Well, this'll be a long one :laugh: I recently counted 14 locomotives in my collection, I haven't counted the cars though, should probably do that too.

Williams Hudson, Lionel Mikado JR









Lionel NYC GP9 (early TMCC and RS)









Williams N&W J









Lionel 736 Berk and ATSF FT (from El capitan set)









Lionel BB1 rats









Lionel 2037 2-6-4 (Grandpa's)









Lionel 2055 4-6-4 (Grandpa's)









The very first in my collection, Lionel NYC 4-4-2









K-Line Porter









RMT Beep









Lionel 0-6-0T









Almost forgot my Lionel BSA 0-8-0


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I didn't have the energy to unpack all the conventional locomotives I have, I must have at least 30 of those. I'm pacing myself. 

Some pretty cool looking locomotives there, nice stuff.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I didn't have the energy to unpack all the conventional locomotives I have, I must have at least 30 of those. I'm pacing myself.
> 
> Some pretty cool looking locomotives there, nice stuff.


I know how that is :laugh: I hate the unpacking and packing part of the hobby (except for the first time), especially with that many locomotives.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I counted just over 300 boxes of rolling stock, no way that's going to get unpacked before I use it! 

If I work up the energy, I might post the conventional engines I have, but I have to save my strength.


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

Excellent looking collections guys - GRJ _ I love those small engines - picatinny?

SantaFe - great black and white pics - you a photographer? Excellent looking locos


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The small locomotives are switchers, the Picatinny Arsenal and the Minn & St.L Mine Transport, both are basically the same frame, just different body. I have some hoppers I'm going to let the Minn & St.L Mine Transport drag around.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

novice said:


> SantaFe - great black and white pics - you a photographer? Excellent looking locos


Far from being a photographer but I'll take that as a compliment , just mess around sometimes and get some nice shots

Thanks


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

Ah, so that's what the switchers look like - I've seen other pics of "switchers" but they all looked full size and some were small like that - had me completely confused.

If that's the case, I have 1 switcher in HO - Santa Fe something or other - need to get one or two in O now.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I counted just over 300 boxes of rolling stock, no way that's going to get unpacked before I use it!



I counted somewhere between 30 and 35 operable cars in my collection, a small number compared to that :laugh:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You need another A and then a B unit for your NY Central John.
Nice.:thumbsup:

I don't have time to get all mine together right now. Sorry.

One day I will.

Right now I am still working to put away all the N. And in the process I am going over the engines. 
Man what a difference clean wheels make huh?

Heck, I still got to finish my ROCK! 
I have not touched it for over a month.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*T-Man Scout Troop*

My collection is all over this forum.hwell: 

Scout thread
I will start with my Scout Troop.

Left to right
246 -plastic shell
250 plastic
239 cast
1060 plastic shell-engine in shop
1061 plastic
1062 plastic


1130 plastic
2034 cast
8604 cast
8632 cast
8903 plastic


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have been sitting on that NYC engine trying to find the matching pieces for a reasonable price. I'm about convinced that's not going to happen, so it may get sold.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

santafe158 said:


> I counted somewhere between 30 and 35 operable cars in my collection, a small number compared to that :laugh:


You must have a locomotive for every traincar!  I have probably 20 cabooses.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> You must have a locomotive for every traincar!  I have probably 20 cabooses.


Well, I do have another NYC caboose coming sometime next week. I don't have too much space to run everything so it's mostly cars from sets and a few add ons that I've picked up.

I usually prefer to spend money on the locomotives as I feel I get more bang for my buck but I do like certain cars just as much as locomotives.

I realized how small of a collection I had when I went and ran with my train club for the first time. My train wasn't that long but compared to what I usually run here it was. My mikado JR was flying around with that but when I put it at the head of another 25 car train it was running at a slow prototypical speed even with the throttle all the way open.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I've put emphasis on my mostly diesel fleet to have dual motors for hauling longer trains.  I have at least 20 command & control engines or other operating cars like inspection cars, etc. and more of the conventional locomotives, trolleys, etc. I'm actually in the process of balancing what I have and thinning the herd a bit here, and fattening it a bit there. I have two other locomotives, one steam and one diesel, that I'm upgrading to TMCC/cruise control with RailSounds 4.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

John -- What's the story on that futuristic looking (but retro looking, too) loco? I've seen that once or twice before, but I have no what that is. ???

SantaFe -- I'll mention again how much I like your black and white photos. It really adds an extra sense of nostalgia to the old locos. And your choice of photo angle / perspective is spot-on, too ... those 2037 and 2055 photos are simply the perfect viewing angle to make the locos look real!

T-Man -- I remember your Scout gathering thread. If I recall, that 250 is sporting custom-fabricated handrails, right ???

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Zeke (Feb 22, 2011)

gunrunner & santa fe - SWEEEEEEEEEETTTTTT!!!!! Great stuff!

I dug into the bowels of my computer came up with these:

















































































































































And I had to include this for NIMT, the other Sean:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Zeke (Sean),

I love the old streamliner passenger train ... prewar Lionel there, right?

Excellent outdoor photos ... the trees add a sense of realism.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

Agreed those passengers are funky in a cool way 

Ok, I've got to have an Entemanns car!!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Mmmmm ... did somebody say "coffee cake" ??? Mmmmm ....


----------



## Zeke (Feb 22, 2011)

Hey guys - Yeah, that's the Flying Yankee set. It used to be my Grandfather's; I think he said it was from 1939.

Novice - the Entenmann's car was a special car made for the Railroad Museum of Long Island. I think they're sold out so you'd have to pick one up at ebay or a train show. The word is that the car was very popular and more might be in the works. Their website is www.rmli.org if you want to keep an eye out for any announcements.


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks Sean - I LOVE entenmanns' very expensive here, but once in awhile I gotta git me a box of donuts 

OOh, they have one with a freakin bill board also - so very cool - thanks for the link


----------



## Zeke (Feb 22, 2011)

> I LOVE entenmanns'


How could you not? :laugh: 

I think the Rasberry Danish Twist is my favorite.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> John -- What's the story on that futuristic looking (but retro looking, too) loco? I've seen that once or twice before, but I have no what that is. ???TJ


It's the Pratts Hollow Phantom locomotive. Still looking for a set of cars to complete the set.


----------



## PW_Lionel_Collector (Jul 13, 2009)

Great thread and great collections everyone!

I'll post my collection in a month or so after college gets out. (100 plus engines and too many cars to keep track out of...About 50% postwar and 50% modern)

PW


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Gunrunner.....I WANT that Picatinny Arsenal switcher! I grew up in the next town. That is SWEET!......Drool...drool
-Art


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, you know everything's for sale at the right price.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*2026*

I like this thread but since it would difficult to find this post over time I will place it in a separate thread for discussion.

The 2026 has a been a favorite being one of the first cast engines I collected. A popular model in the 50's with various numbers I also included a couple of cousins.










Left to right, 2026.2016,two 2018's,2036,two 1666's and two 224's. I didn't even bother with the tenders.

Here is the link to the 2026 thread for more information.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks like a family reunion picnic!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I wanted to show these in this thread earlier, but I had to go outside to do it! Not to mention having to chase down each engine in the house. Two were in the attic. I never have taked about these, all that much, but they are a large part of my colection. These, I sought out and actually collected, the Scouts were much more common and I had a troop before I realized it.


----------



## Badwolf & Arizona RR (Jun 17, 2011)

What a great thread. 

Unfortunately, I don't have a collection, I have a (as in 1) train. The only collections I have right now are a collection of thoughts, a collection of ideas, and a collection of vinyl albums and turntables.

I can post a picture of the train, but it's nothing special - Just a K-Line Greenport Scoot.


----------



## rrbill (Mar 11, 2012)

T-man, I like the look of your colorful 2018 locomotive. Is that a Southern Railway paint scheme or is it a Christmas theme version? Have you a side view of it handy?
A 2018 in decent shape from eBay was my first venture into Lionel steam a while back. Got lucky with it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

T-Man doesn't have a gold 2026 like I do.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

But you guys also don't have a DT&I 0-6-0T like I do


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

This is very true.


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

When I first read this thread, I had almost nothing. Now I'm up to 18 locomotives!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't count them anymore, it's too painful to think how much money is there.


----------



## JRich52804 (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I don't count them anymore, it's too painful to think how much money is there.


I'm getting that way with cars. I know there's over 100 now, but not sure exactly how many...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Cars? A quick box count puts it well north of 200 of them! 

Locomotives? 30 TMCC/Legacy, and probably 6-7 conventional, several of those have parts in house to become TMCC locomotives.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

Ok, looking at all these fine collections of trains,cars ect.I feel the need to go out and buy more stuff LOL! I just wish I had some cool pics to post up, one day, one day......mike


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If you run out of stuff to buy, I can give you a list if stuff that I still want!


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

Thats ok John, my list is quite huge, I don't think I 'll live long enough to buy all the trains and accy. I want,but we gunna try,

so many trains, so little time...........mike


----------



## E-train (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## E-train (Mar 28, 2012)

that was a pic of my favorite train it takes O-72 train track and it is called a 750w Lionel lines Union Pacific Streamliner and if u want to see it run look at this video http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=301769553228281


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

Is that one of the original prewar sets? That's beautiful.


----------



## PW_Lionel_Collector (Jul 13, 2009)

I will start it off with my postwar Lionel switcher collection:

Lionel #41 United States Army
















Lionel #42 Picatinny Arsena 
















Lionel #51 Navy Yard
















Lionel #53 Rio Grande Backwards "a"
















Lionel #53 Rio Grande Correct "a"
















Lionel #56 Minneapolis & St Louis 
















Lionel #57 AEC
















Lionel #58 Great Northern Snow Plow
















Lionel #59 US Air Force Minuteman

















More to come - PW


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

PW -- great looking shorty O locos.

Hey, we do have an existing "show us your O stuff" thread ... I moved your post/pics there (here).

TJ


----------



## PW_Lionel_Collector (Jul 13, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> PW -- great looking shorty O locos.
> 
> Hey, we do have an existing "show us your O stuff" thread ... I moved your post/pics there (here).
> 
> TJ


Moving them all? I got another 100 plus engines... Or can I have my own thread? I'll change the name.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Well, this is the "show us your O stuff" thread. That's what you were looking for, right?

TJ


----------



## PW_Lionel_Collector (Jul 13, 2009)

It doesn't really matter. Either way. If you want to move pictures to this thread, please move my other 2 postings to this thread so I can continue or move back to other thread and I'll call it PW - Train collection.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

PW_Lionel_Collector said:


> It doesn't really matter. Either way. If you want to move pictures to this thread, please move my other 2 postings to this thread so I can continue or move back to other thread and I'll call it PW - Train collection.


I don't think he was looking for anything. 
The Title is PW TRAIN COLLECTION.
I don't see anything wrong with PW having his own thread on HIS O collection
How do we know if he is going to add some HO or G too, the title is PW TRAIN collection.

I know if I started my own show MY O thread I wouldn't want mine to be moved.

I say let them be in his thread.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

PW_Lionel_Collector said:


> Great thread and great collections everyone!
> 
> I'll post my collection in a month or so after college gets out. (100 plus engines and too many cars to keep track out of...About 50% postwar and 50% modern)
> 
> PW





big ed said:


> I don't think he was looking for anything.
> The Title is PW TRAIN COLLECTION.
> I don't see anything wrong with PW having his own thread on HIS O collection
> How do we know if he is going to add some HO or G too, the title is PW TRAIN collection.
> ...



Now I see why TJ moved them, you said back in 40 that you would post here.

I would say start your own since you have so much, but that answers why he moved it.


----------



## PW_Lionel_Collector (Jul 13, 2009)

big ed said:


> I don't think he was looking for anything.
> The Title is PW TRAIN COLLECTION.
> I don't see anything wrong with PW having his own thread on HIS O collection
> How do we know if he is going to add some HO or G too, the title is PW TRAIN collection.
> ...


Ed, 

Long story. Everything worked out fine. TJ was doing a great job.

The end,

Jason


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ed,

When PW started the first of his two recent threads, he stated that it was an open thread for anyone to post their O stuff. I mentioned (above) that we already had an open thread like that, and moved his stuff here.

I see now that he has a second thread dedicated to HIS collection, only. That's fine.

PW -- I hope everything is now in it's happy place. If not, let me know, and I'll be happy to juggle things as needed.

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Ed,
> 
> When PW started the first of his two recent threads, he stated that it was an open thread for anyone to post their O stuff. I mentioned (above) that we already had an open thread like that, and moved his stuff here.
> 
> ...


Okee Dokee Sounds like a plan.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm about to have a good picture of mine. When I can find the camera. I thought I was only up to 15 or 16 locomotives. I pulled them all out and have them in one place right now. When did I end up with 20? 

Guess I've been having too much fun :laugh: And I'm thinking about pulling the trigger on a 1946 Lionel 2020 turbine and tender. They need some work but it's not a bad price and fixing them is half the fun


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

Well, here are my locomotives as of now, not including the 2020 which should be shipping today or Monday.


















From right to left:

Lionel JLC GG1
Williams 773 "Scale Hudson" 4-6-4 (upgraded to TMCC/RS)
Lionel Postwar 2037 2-6-4
K-Line Plymouth Switcher
Williams 746 N&W J class 4-8-4
Lionel NYC 4-4-2 (loco from my first set)
Lionel Postwar 2055 4-6-4 #1
Lionel Postwar 2055 4-6-4 #2
Lionel 2-8-2 Mikado Jr.
Lionel Postwar 736 2-8-4 berkshire
Lionel Lionmaster Conrail SD80 Powered (Legacy)
Lionel Lionmaster Conrail SD80 Nonpowered (legacy)
Lionel ATSF FT diesel
Lionel NYC GP9
Lionel PRR BB1 electric
Lionel BSA 0-8-0
RMT USMC Beep diesel
Lionel DT&I (formerly SP&S) 0-6-0T
K-Line Beaver Creek 0-4-0T porter

Soon to be added:
Lionel Postwar 2020 6-8-6 steam turbine (1946 edition)


I should probably do a rolling stock count too one of these days...


----------

